# Aurora Lake???



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone know of a contour map of this lake???


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i just want to fish at this place,just once  ........Ahh


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is that the one off of Mennonite Rd?

If so, shallow,weedy and lots of small carp. A Payara paradise.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I coworker live on the lake. Says he had a bad summer and invited me to help him ( LOLOLOLOL). It is across from the Bertram Inn off rt 43, I think.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

It is the one close to Reminderville, west of 43. You need to be with someone who lives there to get legal access. The fishing hasn't been as good there over the last couple+ years since they have been chemically killing weeds for the guys with big boats and bigger houses on the south / east side of the lake. I see it as a challenge to fish there in the open water with only a depth finder, looking for those hidden structure treasures.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Lewzer--i think your talking about Sunny lake....anyway
you ain't lying about the small ones up there...lol....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, that's the one I was thinking about. Went there in a little jonboat this summer. All those small carp made that place a muddy mess.

The lake exexec is talking about looks interesting.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Aurora lake is private. It used to be a real lilly pad lake. If memory serves, it was a, dare I say a pay lake with a boat livery and a small shore fishing area..nice though. Fourty years ago, maybe as early as 30 years. Now you do need to live there, or be invited and escorted by a resident. It is patrolled regularly. I have observed and heard it is in a common struggle between recreational boating and trying to keep it natural...The older homes on the one side of the lake blame the newer homes on the other side of the lake for all the "progress".


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Aurora Shores- my best buddy and codirector has fished it the past 20 years and is one of the few "full time" bassers on the lake. 

It's chuck loaded with toads, numbers too. I went out with him couple times this year and pretty amazed at the offerings. 

There is a solid skinny flip bite there year round. Big & dumb too.

You would definately end up with a gang load of probs if tried to fish it as a tresspasser- the bassn' there almost makes it worth a risk! Gotta have the combo to the lock though! lol

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

My dad talks about Aurora all the time. Him and his brother fished there all the time in the late 50's and early 60's. Claims it was the best place to ever catch bass. Then, when the developments went up he says it all went to snot. The genius engineers who helped 'develop' the lake actually filled in parts of it for the Aurora Shores community. My mom's friend had a house there that was actually slowly sinking. And you could never step in their backyard without water coming up around your feet. But that's progress.


----------

